# Dev authorized kanging idea for RootzWiki...



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

There should be someway to show that a certain devs mods/roms were authorized/sanctioned to be used by another dev. It troubles me to find that others are using devs hardworked code to make their own rom/mod with little or no credit and no permission was given.

This is 'insert rom/mod name here'

Rom Base - credit goes to dev-a

Mod x - credit goes to dev-b

Mod y - credit goes to dev-c

Maybe at the bottom of the post have dev-a, dev-b & dev-c sign or stamp their approval for using the code. I don't know much about coding or development, but maybe each dev gets a passkey to enter to show their approval for a thread.

Edit: I also think this will help us users sort out the good devs from the copy/paste devs.

Maybe you guys can expand on this idea for me? Thanks


----------



## Gman (Sep 4, 2011)

This is always a topic that intrigues me because at the very heart of these communitites is sharing. If your doing it for the credit, then your doing it for the wrong reasons. I'm not saying steeling is ok, but I think the whole "give the dev credit" has gotten way out of hand. Other than a few kangers, most members and dev's show the right respect. Just my two cents but it feels like trying to boil the ocean.


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

I feel credit should be given to those who wrote the code. I would also like to know who I should be supporting. I really don't want to give credit to someone who is basically copy/pasting code in a matter of hours, when the real devs are devoting days/weeks/months/years to learning how to properly code. I like to give some of my $ to the devs that have worked their butts off and shared their work for me to enjoy. I think it would be a shame for me to give my money to someone, who in less than a week has managed to copy everyones code and put it in a rom. I would rather my money go to the devs who tirelessly code these mods/roms.


----------



## altimax98 (Jul 14, 2011)

Gman said:


> This is always a topic that intrigues me because at the very heart of these communitites is sharing. If your doing it for the credit, then your doing it for the wrong reasons.


You have a good point... but think about this:

Last night roman had to push his AOKP build early so-as not to get kanged and have his work appear in someone elses rom first. There's no respect shown to developers anymore. Cyanogenmod is a team of developers who work for the betterment of Android. Those other devs take these peoples work, compile it all into one package and call it a 'new' rom. That's just messed up. If it was really for the betterment of the community then we wouldn't have a million rom threads.. maybe just three.. CM9 base, MIUI, and AOSP Stock. The developers would help each other on the build to better that build. Not put their own thread up with a donate icon to 'their' work.

I could be wrong but GPL only covers Kernel source... these developers don't 'have' to GIT their mods....

Sent From Nexi - The Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Gman (Sep 4, 2011)

understanble and honarable as well. It gets tricky with the term development as others might have a varying opinion. To me development is AOSP built ROM's or home brewed applications/mods etc. Thats not to slight all the U/I based developers (Sense/TouchWiz/Motoblur/etc) but for the most part that is some one elses code that is being modified not developed in a true sense in my minds eye. My rule of thumb is to support the dev who creats the work that you like and give them money or don't. But that doesn't let Kanger's off the hook, just I think some times we as a community (here and other sites) get too wrapped around the "credit" part.


----------



## Gman (Sep 4, 2011)

good examples and good discussion points. I think there needs to be a fine medium, but as I learned a long time ago from my wrestling coach "it all comes out in the wash" - meaning its quite clear who knows what they are doing and who doesn't. All we can do is support the good ones and shun the bad ones unfortunately. I think us users in the community is part of the problem because we create the platform that is not only notable but potentially profitable and we all know what the root of all evil is......well besides the female form but thats another topic all together.


altimax98 said:


> You have a good point... but think about this:
> 
> Last night roman had to push his AOKP build early so-as not to get kanged and have his work appear in someone elses rom first. There's no respect shown to developers anymore. Cyanogenmod is a team of developers who work for the betterment of Android. Those other devs take these peoples work, compile it all into one package and call it a 'new' rom. That's just messed up. If it was really for the betterment of the community then we wouldn't have a million rom threads.. maybe just three.. CM9 base, MIUI, and AOSP Stock. The developers would help each other on the build to better that build. Not put their own thread up with a donate icon to 'their' work.
> 
> ...


----------



## Dorilife (Sep 23, 2011)

In my opinion ..

Devs should get there credit and the "copy and paste devs" should and are doing it..

There's a fair batch of them that just add "thanks xxDev in there 1st post" but get donations and false fame..

I don't believe that devs do it for fame or donations but I've seen the "copy paste dev" growing, alot of them getting donations and revenue from this..which i think is wrong.

Example.
Theres a rom which i currently use that the original development started here..

And i see a thread on XDA with the same exact state of the rom but people are flocking on it and claiming the guy a great dev!

People don't tend to see the reality of it because generally don't read and look around.


----------



## cantcurecancer (Jul 30, 2011)

In my opinion people should be able to "kang" other peoples work all they want to any extent they want as long as they credit the author. That's open source baby, if you don't like it, move to another platform. I don't LIKE all aspects of the open source system, but it could be much worse. It reminds me of protecting the Klu Klux Klan and the Westboro nuts' free speech rights in the interest of protecting civil liberties for the whole.

But I do not think that those devs should be able to collect donations if they've taken work from other devs (even if they did give credit). Unless the original source has signed off on letting the copycat use his/her work, Rootzwiki should prohibit the copycat from posting donation links, or from requesting donations in any way, shape or form. If they want donations from their copy and pasted rom, let them start up their own forums and request there. You can't really blame open source for being open source...but you can make donations a privilege if some of these devs are going to play this game.


----------



## Rodeojones (Jun 13, 2011)

I guess I don't see why this has become such a big issue lately. Personally, I don't care if the developer of the ROM I'm using wrote the code himself or used the work of someone else. It doesn't matter to me if the original developer is credited correctly or not. Heck, they could give credit to Mickey Mouse for all I care. All that matters to me is that the ROM functions well and has the features I'm looking for. Why does Android development have to be about egos and name recognition? Because that's what this has become. I made something so you must mention me if you use it otherwise I'll make a scene and call you out. Then you have developers acting like babies and packing up and leaving because someone called them a name. It's asinine.

You can't have open source and then whine about kanging. Kang by definition implies stealing. If you accept that Android is open source (and it is) there can be no kanging, because it is open to everyone.


----------



## 00negative (Jul 25, 2011)

brkshr said:


> There should be someway to show that a certain devs mods/roms were authorized/sanctioned to be used by another dev. It troubles me to find that others are using devs hardworked code to make their own rom/mod with little or no credit and no permission was given.
> 
> This is 'insert rom/mod name here'
> 
> ...


Why are you so worked up about this topic that you bring it up in multiple threads and you are not even a dev? If you can't code and put together a rom on any level than you are benefitting and should be happy that they take the time to post it.

People use the "copy and paste" devs work because it usually offers something new, maybe it's only visual change but it's something different. Rarely do you see completely identical roms. Do code writing devs deserve credit sure they do. But if the average users can't do something that your "copy and paste" devs do then they also offer something to the community.

Plus usually those types of devs are in the process of learning new stuff, did that ever cross your mind? You have to start somewhere.

Sent from my iPhone 4s using Tapatalk


----------



## DrMacinyasha (Jun 6, 2011)

Last I checked, the rule here is that you credit devs you used work from. If your ROM is based off of CyanogenMod for example, you put "KANG" in your title, and put a note in your OP that you used CyanogenMod as the base for your ROM.

I'd love if we could get MIUI ROMs to do this too, but, y'know, they don't care. They just like their Chinese iPhone KIRF skins with all the heavy lifting done by CM.


----------



## Dorilife (Sep 23, 2011)

> Last I checked, the rule here is that you credit devs you used work from. If your ROM is based off of CyanogenMod for example, you put "KANG" in your title, and put a note in your OP that you used CyanogenMod as the base for your ROM.
> 
> I'd love if we could get MIUI ROMs to do this too, but, y'know, they don't care. They just like their Chinese iPhone KIRF skins with all the heavy lifting done by CM.


Don't want to start a MIUI war

But..its funny how MIUI use cyanogens base, which is AOSP..

But they have a closed source.

Sent from my Nexus S using Tapatalk


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

00negative said:


> Why are you so worked up about this topic that you bring it up in multiple threads and you are not even a dev? If you can't code and put together a rom on any level than you are benefitting and should be happy that they take the time to post it.
> 
> People use the "copy and paste" devs work because it usually offers something new, maybe it's only visual change but it's something different. Rarely do you see completely identical roms. Do code writing devs deserve credit sure they do. But if the average users can't do something that your "copy and paste" devs do then they also offer something to the community.
> 
> ...


Read the 3rd post, it explains a little more how i feel about it.

Edit: and here's some more http://rootzwiki.com/index.php?/topic/15305-Open-Source#entry390682

Swyped from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## rycheme (Jul 20, 2011)

I look at this like I look at my art. If I'm wanting to get it out there for the enjoyment of others, I post it publicly on forums and other sites. If I want it to be commercial, I would put it on my own site and require payment.

I think what is killing ROM development is the donation system. I think we all need to realize that with money comes expectations and a feeling that one needs to protect their revenue stream... and hence the ego and entitlement. Money is what is driving these issues at the core.

So, my vote is to completely removed the donation system. Want money? Post on your own site. Want community and to provide your work to others and support learning? Post on a free forum.

Sent from mah 'Bolt made by Zeus himself


----------



## redoregon (Jan 1, 2012)

Kinda reminds me of a politician protecting the poor ignorant masses from themselves.

Sent from my GalaxyNexus using Tapatalk


----------



## 00negative (Jul 25, 2011)

redoregon said:


> Kinda reminds me of a politician protecting the poor ignorant masses from themselves.
> 
> Sent from my GalaxyNexus using Tapatalk


Agreed. We don't need more rules in life. Let people donate their hard earned money where they want.

If your around the scene long enough you will know who does the heavy lifting and can reward them accordingly.

Sent from my iPhone 4s using Tapatalk


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

redoregon said:


> Kinda reminds me of a politician protecting the poor ignorant masses from themselves.
> 
> Sent from my GalaxyNexus using Tapatalk










I'm just suggesting something that I would like to see. There's a reason for posts getting stickied or a thanks button. To help direct people and make things easier to find or figure out. I'm sure someone suggested the thanks button, and I think it's an awesome idea. If nothing happens that's fine (I'm sure nothing will come of this







). I just like to throw ideas out there and see if anyone else likes it.


----------



## theofilus (Jan 1, 2012)

rycheme said:


> I look at this like I look at my art. If I'm wanting to get it out there for the enjoyment of others, I post it publicly on forums and other sites. If I want it to be commercial, I would put it on my own site and require payment.
> 
> I think what is killing ROM development is the donation system. I think we all need to realize that with money comes expectations and a feeling that one needs to protect their revenue stream... and hence the ego and entitlement. Money is what is driving these issues at the core.
> 
> ...


I like this^^^^^^^ idea.
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Gman (Sep 4, 2011)

Agree as well 


theofilus said:


> I like this^^^^^^^ idea.
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Dark Jedi (Nov 3, 2011)

Isn't all these roms based off Google android operating system? How many leaked versions of Google stuff has devs taken and made a Rom from it? So how can you claim ownership over something you kanged yourself. I never seen any dev give credit to Google for the version of operating system they use. For that matter no credit is given to HTC sense, Samsung touchwiz, Motorola for blur and so on.

Plus devs want credit for their work and donations but they always put not liable if their Rom screws your phone up. If they want credit for their work then start being liable for your work when something in your Rom screws up someone's phone.

In the end basically every Rom is based off Google and that's open source. So all roms are fair game as they are based off of open source material.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## execute.method (Sep 7, 2011)

All I want to say is that too few users and developers have a true open source mentality.

We must realize that a huge part of the user base is accustomed to the closed source way of doing things (read Microsoft & Apple). For those of us who have been in the Linux community since long before android was developed, the state of affairs in the android community makes us SICK!

There is no such thing as kanging, only forks, with open source. If you don't want your work used by other developers don't release it.

Do NOT put a line in your post for donations, you are creating the perception that your work was done to make money. I realize that the amount of money earned through donations is minute, however, that doesn't change the perception.

Furthermore, all of the in-fighting between devs is idiotic, and you all (you know who you are) need to learn about the open source community. Spend a few years as a strict linux user, then come back and maybe, just maybe, you can be an asset to the community.

I am not saying you don't do good work, but even the best of the best can be a detriment to the community on attitude and short-sightedness alone.

Also, to the end users DEMANDING updates, because you donated, or didn't, fudge OFF. If you want it done do it yourself! You don't have to donate, and it is certainly that a DONATION, not a pay check. You are not the developers boss!


----------



## Gman (Sep 4, 2011)

I have yet to read anyone state that since they donated they should get updates etc. I read that a lot, and to be honest, don't know if that is just another urban legend.

Great dialog though and some good feedback from Linux folks


----------



## Dark Jedi (Nov 3, 2011)

Gman said:


> I have yet to read anyone state that since they donated they should get updates etc. I read that a lot, and to be honest, don't know if that is just another urban legend.
> 
> Great dialog though and some good feedback from Linux folks


Only thing close to that is how some devs lets people who donate first shot at a new update before its released to the rest of the world. I saw a few complain that they donated but didn't receive the new build.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## RMarkwald (Oct 19, 2011)

I haven't really seen that on the ROM side, but the "I don't know what I am doing, I accepted the last OTA and I can't root now!!!1 I donated to <insert person/team who developed the root tool here> and I guess that was a mistake!!!1"...basically implying that they are owed an instant update so they can have root again. Most of that was on the DInc board (*coughxdacough*). I haven't seen that here at all, mainly because the GNex is a GED and the DInc is an HTC device, two different beasts entirely.

I've seen where the devs will release the link to their followers on Twitter before posting the updates in the forums.

NOTE: I mainly browse the GNex CDMA forums here, a little in the Xoom too...


----------



## Gman (Sep 4, 2011)

Demands for services based on donating is looking to have turned to folklore or urban legend. I do think it has happened but in the two years I have been on Android I have yet to see it


----------



## 00negative (Jul 25, 2011)

I have seen it on the thunderbolt. In MIUI, for CM7 updates, for sense 3.0 ports, and I believe on Skyraider for TB.

But I agree that android community should view copying as more of a complement and should accept it more as forks as Linux does as was said very well before. Maybe should have ops for roms like the distrowatch website does for the various Linux, which is sort of like op described.

But dark jedi mentioned devs offering early releases to donators, which some have, you are blurring the line between donations and paying for a product or service.

Sent from my iPhone 4s using Tapatalk


----------



## rycheme (Jul 20, 2011)

The donation problem is rampant with Thunderbolt owners, I've seen it mostly with MIUI.

Sent from mah 'Bolt made by Zeus himself


----------



## Gman (Sep 4, 2011)

Thanks for the feedback since as stated i hadn't seen it. Also, very interesting about Linux mindset etc


----------

